# How to get an apprenticeship?



## jad1975 (May 30, 2009)

I have been wanting to become an apprentice electrician for a while now. I searched online and found that the classes are offered at our local community college. So I called the community college. They said that I have to go through the union. So I called the union and they told me that I need to come down and fill out an application.

So I went down to the IECA of Arizona. The nice woman who manned the place gave me about six pages of forms to fill out (mostly past employment history, education, etc). I filled it out. She said that the next step is that she posts the info online and that prospective union employers can see it. If one of them decides to, they can hire me and then I would take tests, start taking classes, start working and become an apprentice.

My problem is that now my info is online with hundreds of other peoples info and there is nothing that I can do but sit and stare at the walls while nobody calls me. 

I was really hoping that I would get to take some kind of tests or have an interview or something where I would get to prove that I am an honest hardworking guy with a good head on my shoulders and great work ethic. But instead I am just a digital file sitting on a web server with little to differentiate me from all the other people whose profiles are online for prospective employers to see.

Does anyone here have any advice for me? What would you do in my situation? I really want to be an apprentice but it seems that I have done what I am supposed to do and it isn't getting me anywhere but I don't know what else I can do so I feel kind of stuck with no direction.
:confused1:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have not heard of this application process. BUT you might try solicating contractors that you know are IBEW. Put your best face on and try for a job interview that way.

Do you have any family members or guys you know that are IBEW. Usually helps to have connections.

Start dating the ugly daughter of the business agent?:laughing:

Oh is union the only game in town? Try open shop if the IBEW strings you out too long.


----------



## jad1975 (May 30, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have not heard of this application process.


Me neither! It completely threw me for a loop because it is totally different than what everyone has told me to expect. This is not the process that they have listed on their website. 



> Do you have any family members or guys you know that are IBEW. Usually helps to have connections.


Nope. And that is what worries me, because with the application process as it is, it would seem to favor those who have some kind of an "in" in the system, a friend or relative who can help them. 



> Try open shop if the IBEW strings you out too long.


How would I go about that? Just look in the newspapers/classified? What specifically would I be looking for? Thanks for your help.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

IECA is not the union, it is the *I*ndependent *E*lectrical *C*ontractors of *A*merica. The Union is the IBEW *I*nternational *B*rotherhood of *E*lectrical *W*orkers 
IBEW Local Union 640,
5808 North 7th Street Phoenix AZ 85014
phone (602) 264-4506
I don't know anything about the IECA, I sure someone on this forum can fill you in.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> .
> 
> 
> 
> How would I go about that? Just look in the newspapers/classified? What specifically would I be looking for? Thanks for your help.


 
Check for ABC (association of builders and contractors) in your area.

Look in the yellow pages under electrical contractors call the IBEW guys first (many ECs that are IBEW members will advertise that fact), then the open shop guys.

Look for construction projects and hit the ECs there.

Do a walk in on ECs dressed neatly and have a resume in hand try to talk with someone not just leave the resume.


----------



## Mikeomo (May 7, 2009)

Your in phoenix? I signed up for the Arizona Builders Alliance program. Give em a call. Doug Mills is the guy you'll want to speak with. www.azbuilders.org


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> IECA is not the union, it is the *I*ndependent *E*lectrical *C*ontractors of *A*merica. The Union is the IBEW *I*nternational *B*rotherhood of *E*lectrical *W*orkers
> IBEW Local Union 640,
> 5808 North 7th Street Phoenix AZ 85014
> phone (602) 264-4506
> I don't know anything about the IECA, I sure someone on this forum can fill you in.


 
I TOTALLY MISSED THAT! I read his post twice and imagined IBEW both times!

Contact the IBEW first then all others noted above.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I told you I didn't know anything about them, I got it wrong, it's the Independent Electrical Contractors *Association*.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I told you I didn't know anything about them, I got it wrong, it's the Independent Electrical Contractors *Association*.


 
You been fishing lately?

We have had rain for 30 plus days and the river is running high.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> You been fishing lately?
> 
> We have had rain for 30 plus days and the river is running high.


Sunday went out early and caught four big perch on a beetle spin, had them for breakfast. They were the first fish I kept in three years, I normal catch and release. My new goal is to break the State of Maine record for perch. Last week I caught three that were about 2 lbs. and released them, that night I looked up the record it is only 1 lbs 10 oz. I haven’t caught many trout lately, it is been too windy to fly fish.


----------

